# Taxa Outdoors campers



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Wanted to share with you my new Taxa TigerMoth. This company is based out of Houston (made in the Galleria I think) and was started by a NASA engineer who worked on the ISS. Never heard of them before a month ago. Been eyeballing a small teardrop camper, but after doing some research I decided to get one of their models called a TigerMoth. Mine is the 2017 model, which is 900 pounds. Foam core inside aluminum skin, with a sofa that converts into a queen size bed.

Took it to Surfside this weekend for its maiden voyage, and had a really great time (slept like a baby). Also added a solar heated Road Shower to mine, which helped tremendously with rinsing off the salt and sand.
























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Ignore the tail lights on the roof. Had to jerry-rig trailer lights until I can get a 7-pin receptacle installed on my FJ.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations! 

Looks pretty cool - can see a lot of thought and engineering went into the design.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*micro camper*

That is really nice, if you see me down there come say Hi my camper is a one off (home made) not as nice but it will camp, I really enjoy surfside


----------

